# Eldar Iyanden 1000pts



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All,

You may have seen my army thread: (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=120330) but I've moved on slightly since then. I've finally got around to finalising my list, and I'm starting with 1000pts.

Eventually, it'll consist of a Farseer, 10 Wraithguard w/ Spiritseer, 5 Pathfinders, 2 Wraithlords and 3 War Walkers.

I've just finished my first Wraithlord (the second is imminent, I find it a drag doing the final yellow highlights...but the end result is so worth it!!) I've attached the images below.

Almost done with the second Wraithlord, I'll post it ASAP. I've now got a few War Walkers in the post as well as the Farseer. I've got something particularly exciting in stall for the Farseer which could end up being epic or just ridiculous! (But that's a story for another time...!)

Looking forward to hearing what you think.

shelman

P.S Sorry about the iffy picture quality, I had to take them on my phone.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Again

Update: 

Farseer arrived today, but unfortunately it seems that my orginal plan is not really viable. It did just look ridiculous. I bought the Farseer off eBay super cheap, but it came with no head. I had also recently noticed a piece that looked similar to a wraithguard head (pictured) just smaller. In the scheme of things I thought it would look rather cool...but no! Instead I've opted for a High Elf head I had hanging around.

Started on the first of my War Walkers. Not worthy of any photos (it's still early days!)

And finally, the 2nd wraithlord. This one has the wraithsword instead of the bright lance (due to a lack of pts available in the end!) and I think it came out well. This will form the basis of my plans for the Farseer's and the Warlock's witchblades.

Those wraithlords look so great standing next to one and other. k:

Hope you enjoy,

shelman


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Quite good looking Wraithlords, nice and clean yellow. And how did you paint the Wraithsword? I have been trying to figure out how to paint mine. And I don't know, the weapons almost look a bit to blue, not sure if it's just me that thinks that. But great work so far!
And good to see other Eldar logs on here :grin:


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, I thought that about the Bright Lance especially. The problem is, when it was black it looked too black, and having seen both renditions I can say the latter looks better. Furthermore, I didn't know what other colour to do it. I wanted to keep everything simple.

As for the sword, I did: Macharius Solar Orange (exuse my use of the older colour names!), then washed with Agrax Earthshade, followed by a drybrush of Solar Orange, then a drybrush of Yriel Yellow and finally highlighting the very edges of the blade in Yriel Yellow.

Glad you like it!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah, well looking closer I see that there is some black on weapons too, at a first tired glance (was very tired when I looked earlier) it looked totally blue. So my misstake!
And I'll have a test on something similar for my Wraithsword, so thanks for that.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Update:

The new Farseer all glued and ready to go. I do however think his head seems a little small for the body. I personally find it just gives a large presence about him. What do you think?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

The head is quite fitting imo, as in decent size and looks quite cool. Even if I rather have Farseers with their helmets. But it's a nice change, and judging by your WL, I really want to see that Farseer painted, will look awesome I hope!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks so much, it means so much to have your work appreciated.

Unfortunately you'll have to wait a bit longer. The first War Walker is coming along nicely now, and after that I may do a second one or start work on the Farseer. Who knows...?

I'm going to be away this weekend too, so probably no new posts until Monday. I hope to have the Walker finished on Monday, Wednesday's the absolute max.

Thanks again.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Update:

So here it is. The first of three Walkers. My only comment is on the visor. I had to paint it because I got the Walker second hand and there were glue stains on it. I think it came out OK though.

Second Walker is being started up soon.

shelman


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Update:

The next War Walker is coming along nicely. Just awaiting the shuriken cannons, never thought I'd have to order in some more Eldar heavy weapons! (I actually ran out of them in converting Guardian Jetbikes!)

It's amazing actually how empty the model seems without the guns on!

Nothing much else to say, just that I'll be starting the Farseer soon. I'll probably have some step by step (ish) photo's of him, as and when.

shelman


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

OK then, the first update on the Farseer work in progress:

Just a bit through doing the robes at the moment. Nothing spectacular, just a simple colour and a wash of the relevant colour:

-White Areas: Ceramite White followed by Nuln Oil Shade.
-Yellow/Brown Areas: Averland Sunset followed by Agrax Earthshade.
-Gold Areas: Shining Gold (Older Colour) followed by Agrax Earthshade.
-Blue Areas: Kantor Blue followed by Drakenhof Nightshade.

All comments welcome (although there isn't much to analyse yet!!)

N.B Sorry for the poor picture quality. I did my best!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Very cool so far, really like the yellow on What colour base coat did you use??


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks! I started with black, then Averland Sunset, Agrax Earthshade, and layers and layers of Yriel yellow until it looked done!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Farseer Update:

I've completed the robes (I may touch them up a bit later).

I finished the white areas with highlights of Ceramite White.

The yellow was highlighted with Averland Sunset followed by Yriel Yellow.

The gold was highlighted with shining gold.

The blue was more interesting! Drybrush of Kantor Blue followed by another drybrush of Altdorf Guard blue, then another drybrush of 1:1 Altdorf Guard blue and Ice Blue. The final highlights are Ice Blue.

Once again comments are welcome.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Second Update Today!!:

I've just finished the yellow armour. Same as usual, Averland Sunset, Agrax Earthshade, and layers of Yriel yellow. I'm wondering now whether the yellow robes and armour is too much? What are your opinions?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Good progress again!  Thanks for letting me know how you did the yellow, and its good to see that your letting us all know ow you do each bit each stage! (a habbit i keep meaning to get into). Really nice highlighing on the blue cloak, and the white is done very cleanly! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, I do try my best!!!

And now for another update:

I've done a few of the details now, the brown areas started off scorched brown, washed with Agrax Earthshade and highlighted with Mournfang Brown. The hair has had a further drybrush of Steel Legion Drab (it's hard to see in the photo).

The silver is done in Runefang Steel with a Drakenhof Nightshade blue wash to give it a hint of an ethereal look. I then highlighted again with Steel and washed again with a 1:1 watered down Drakenhof Nightshade.

I also did the rocky base. Very simple - Dawnstone, Nuln Oil, Dawnstone drybrush.

I hope to have this finished by the end of the night. If not, I'll be done by Sunday (I'm away all day tomorrow )

And once again I'm very sorry. My camera doesn't do super-close ups very well!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

On your camera, is there an icon anywhere that looks like a little flower? If so, press that and it will put your camera on macro mode which is excellent for close up shots! 
If you havent got one, then try taking pics further away so its in better focus and then zooming in once you have uploaded the pics to your PC


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I don't think I can see one, but I'll look!

Penultimate update now:

I've done the swords and face. The swords I think could have gone better, but they look OK, judge for yourself! :dunno:

Swords: Done exactly like the wraithsword from earlier. Macharius Solar Orange, Agrax Earthshade wash then drybrush of the orange followed by drybrush of Yriel Yellow and then final edge highlights of Yriel Yellow. The hilts are black with Dawnstone edge highlights.

Face: Dwarf Flesh (Old colour) followed by Agrax Earthshade wash. Highlights of Dwarf Flesh followed by 1:1 Dwarf Flesh and White. I don't think it's visible in the picture but the eyes are white with blue irises.

All that's left is the gems and the base. Not too much! Stand by...


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Final update:

For the gems I used Altorf Guard Blue, highlighted with 1:1 Altorf Blue to Ice Blue followed by white spot highlights.

The base is Steel Legion Drab.

I have to say this is probably one of my best pieces of work and I thoroughly enjoyed painting him/her (I haven't decided yet!)

The final images are to come.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

And here he/she is in all his/her glory. Very proud. :so_happy:


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Again looks very good to me!  What are yo plannng to paint after this?


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, I don't actually know yet. I don't have any more left so it depends on the next purchase. I think probably the Pathfinders or the last War Walker. Who know?!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Change of plan. I remembered this morning I had a Warlock for my old Guardian and then I remembered I sold my Guardian! So, I have a Warlock ready to be painted. No stage by stage on this one though, it's exactly the same as the Farseer practically!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

And here it is:

Exactly the same colours and techniques here. It looks OK, but not as good as the Farseer. Still not bad though!

I've ordered some more Shuriken Cannons too, so I should be able to have the War Walker finally finished! (He's been waiting for his weapons for weeks!!)


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

these look great the only comments i would make is nothing to do with your painting however.

in your images the better ones are the ones with a white background for some strange reason your camera has decided it wants to focus on the item in the background (im guessing weight machine) so your models are coming out blurry

also you might want to rotate you images on your computer first before uploading them.

but i cant really say much i have to take my pictures on my phone because i got drunk and lost my camera.

but apart from that these models look supurb i really hope to see more of them.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahaa, that makes total sense now! I had no idea why they were out of focus, I thought I was doing everything right...and so simple too!

Anyway, I've just finished those shuriken cannons for the Walker. Nothing spectacular but progress nonetheless!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, and another Walker hopefully en route soon!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

New update on the final war walker. It came through in the post yesterday, but with no canopy!! Doh! It's on it's way now though and it's not really essential!

Anyway, I've started off with just the black undercoat. I'm painting it without the weapons to make it easier to get into the fiddly parts, they'll go on last. I've done the base of the chassis, simple stuff: Dawnstone, Nuln Oil wash and Dawnstone drybrush.

Now, onto the yellow!

A quick apology too to any who still feel uncomfortable with the Cannons instead of the Lasers! I'm still not convinced so I'm sticking. (But that's a story for another thread!)


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

And another quick post. Just started on the Yellow. Started off with Averland Sunset, and then an Agrax Earthshade wash. That's all for today though. The dull job of layering the whole model begins tomorrow!!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Fantastic work mate, I know yellow can be a bitch to do as well, nice job.


----------



## jordster100 (Mar 15, 2013)

yep i plan to do an iyanden scheme so i can use yriel but at the moment i do ulthwe and i have a few squads done and an ulthwe avatar but i plan for 100 guardians by 2014 and mabe 2 units of wraith guard

keep it up man


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry it's been a while. College work has been huge recently and I just couldn't face the painting really!

But here it is, I've finished the yellow on the Walker for the most part. I may need to do a bit of touching up here and there.

The first image is the model with a layer of Averland Sunset, being careful to maintain a crisp darker edge around the recesses (a good example is around the gem on the leg).

The second shows the final product. Two layers of Yriel Yellow applied in exactly the same way finished it off.

Thanks too for those comments guys. Jordster, I too was thinking of getting Yriel for when I exceed 1000pts. Fluffwise he's the obvious choice and he's a pretty fantastic model (but thats getting way too far ahead!)

I've also been looking for wraithguard and they are oh so expensive. There doesn't seem to be any way around the excruciating price. I am selling some old figures though to help fund them. Please find the link in my signature below. You may be interested in some of them...

Now though, for the blue...


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

I started with Kantor Blue with a wash of Drakenhof Nightshade (picture 1) which was then drybrushed progressively with Kantor Blue, 1:1 Kantor Blue and Altdorf Guard Blue, and finally Altdorf Guard Blue (pictue 2)

The change is so minute that I decided to only include a few pics.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

And in another batch I've finished off the grey areas and the gems.

For the gems: Altorf Guard Blue, layer of 1:1 Altdorf Guard Blue to Ice Blue, followed by a white spot.

For the grey: Dawnstone, Nuln Oil wash and Dawnstone drybrush.

I'm really coming along with this one today so I'm hoping to be finished by the end of the night. Pics of the end result by tomorrow at the latest hopefully!

Just doing the guns now and then the pilot and canopy to finish.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

And finally, here he is. Finished and ready to wage war!!

The pilot was painted using the same techniques as for the wider model. Unfortunately, the visor was cracked a little in transit, but it can't be helped. You can see a slight seam through the middle. Ah well.

As for the guns, I started with a black base with Dawstone edge highlights. The gold is shining gold, Argrax Earthshade and a drybrush of shining gold.

The base too was Steel Drab Legion, Argrax Earthshade and drybrushed again with Drab Legion. The grey parts were done the same as the rest of the model.

Thanks for following so far, nothing yet to paint, but now I'm only after the troops choices. I'm following everything avidly on eBay, but it's just not happening for me. Ideally I'd like to avoid Finecast but the metal models are scarce!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn that war walker is nice, love the yellow. So clean and bright. And the gem's look very nice. And I like the dark blue parts on the model too. It's only then base that I am not too fond of really, it's well painted and all but in my opinion it does not fit. But considering I am very bad at ever getting anything done to my bases I should be quiet. :laugh:


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks mate, I know the base does look a little plain and different. It's just always how I've done my bases and I've not strayed too much from that original plan. I quite like it really...a matter of opinion I suppose!

Another pointer is that all my other armies bases are done the same. It means that if I ever want to go for some allies it'll all sync up and look more coherent that two individual armies put together. And I don't really want to change every single one of my other models bases!

Thanks again!!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

I got some Wraithguard!!! WOOHOOO!

The first 5 are pictured here, finished. I decided to drybrush the yellow areas this time around. Still using the same colours, but I couldn't be bothered to take sooo long to paint each area individually! I think the overall model looks OK, the drybrushing I think definitely works on the smaller areas on the smaller models.

Something else you've probably noticed is the bases. I never actually realised it, but Wraithguard are huge models (I'm not sure what I was expecting, but hey!!) so I decided to mount them on the medium bases instead to give them a bit more presence on the battlefield. The small ones just don't do them justice as a lot of the model seems to hang over the edge!

I have 5 more Guard on the way, I'm expecting them to turn up in the next few days. And I went into a little bit of a purchasing frenzy and 'accidentally' bought Yriel as well! Whoops!

That means I only have the Rangers/Pathfinders to purchase now. So close!

Hope you enjoy, and as always comments and criticism are more than welcome.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The wraithguard look great  The edge highlighting on the guns seems a little thick and the yellow could maybe do with a final highlight but you've done a nice job overall.

Also your war walker looks really nice and the gems really pop against the yellow. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good, I want to get some wraithguard but I am hoping that there will be a new kit for them with the new eldar release. I find the current models to static and similar, and crazy expensive


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

My Wraithguard still haven't arrived. Grrr! I have found something to do in the meantime though. I've started on a Defence Line. I apologise in advance if I've ripped off anyone's work. It's either because I thought your ideas were fantastic or that great minds think alike!!

I did some google searching and found some ideas of what was around. I've come up with quite a simple design shown below (sorry, it's in Paint, but I don't have any other software!!).

I've also put together a quad gun out of some spare bitz that are lurking around. Enjoy!

I have my Pathfinders en route now too, so hopefully I'll have the full 1000pts in my possession soon!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

looking great, i'll be honest, eldar are my least favourite 40k race (that includes all types and breeds of the pointy eared gits) but you have done a really good job on these. yellow is a nightmare to paint and yours has come out really nice and smooth so kudoes.
I look forwards to seeing how the defence line turns out.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> eldar are my least favourite 40k race


Yeah...well...I hate...uh...Orks?! Just kidding, I love them!!

In all seriousness though thanks for that. It means a lot.

Pictured below is my finished Quad Gun. It's alright. It was quite fun though to work on something related to the project but distinctly different.

It also got me thinking, what's the point in having a Defence Line and Quad Gun with no one to actually use it?! So, I've come up with the solution! I found a couple of weeks ago some Dire Avengers in my other Eldar collection. I've never used them, and they were completely unpainted. Naturally, I thought: Great!

So there they are all painted up. I've inverted the colour scheme which worked well. It still gives them a Dire Avenger blue while tying them into the army nicely. I have noticed in hindsight that it's actually Alaitoc-ish...but what the hell! The Exarch too has no helmet. Instead used a High Elf head to tie him in a bit with the Farseer.

Who said Dire Avengers can't take a weapon platform too?!?

Still no sign of my Wraithguard or Pathfinders. The Pathfinders should arrive in the next few days, but I have no idea what's up with the Wraithguard. I guess that's what you get when you shop around on eBay!!

And finally the Defence Line. I've got a little bit of progress on that. I've cut 6 large flying bases (the 6cm diameter ones). In all it gives me 12 semi-circular sections as pictured in an above post, giving a total length of roughly 27", just shy of the 28" of the shop bought Aegis Defence Line. They can be arranges too so that there are 4 sections of 2 together to make one larger one, and then 4 smaller sections which are composed of a single section. (I hope you follow!!)

I've got some Polystyrene balls too (also eBay...when will I learn!!) so I'll get them done soon. I tried out some wire for the outer edge of the field, but it didn't work; it's so tricky to get anything to stick to such a small rim. Any suggestions? There is always the possibility of not having anything I suppose.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the quad gun, I have been trying to figure out how I was going to make a Defense line for my Servant's army and that has given me some inspiration.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

So today the Wraithguard and Yriel finally arrived. Yay!! Also the polystyrene balls came at the same time. As a result some serious hobby-ing has ensued!

I've started by cleaning up Yriel and Guard and then putting the Wraithguard onto the larger bases. Nothing special there. They are ready now to all be painted.

I've made some significant progress on the Aegis Defence Line too. It took ages to quarter all the balls, but I got through it! There's an example below of what they all now look like.

I've also though of a way I might do the outer rim. You used to be able to get these thin colourful tubes used to weave key fobs etc., they were very popular when I was younger. I was thinking I might be able to get hold of some still at a hobby shop or something.

shelman out!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

What material did you finally decide on for the clear force field portion of the defense line?


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> What material did you finally decide on for the clear force field portion of the defense line?


It's half of a flying stand. (The ones you might get with Eldar Jetbikes, Falcons, Venoms, etc.)


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Rangers arrived today!! Woo!

I think I'm finished with the Defence Line now. I quite like the look of it already and I don't really want to throw more money at it. It was supposed to be a cheap side project and it's worked out nicely.

There are photos below of the final product. In all there are 27(and a bit) inches. The perfect size.

I also think it should have an extra rule. It should confer Fear to the unit standing behind it because (at a models eye view) it will magnify those models so they look far larger than they are. The Avenger in the bottom right of the image models this perfectly! His bas is clearly too large for him, but wait...!

Wraithguard are soon to be complete. Should be done by tomorrow.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Rangers arrived today!! Woo!

I think I'm finished with the Defence Line now. I quite like the look of it already and I don't really want to throw more money at it. It was supposed to be a cheap side project and it's worked out nicely.

There are photos below of the final product. In all there are 27(and a bit) inches. The perfect size.

I also think it should have an extra rule. It should confer Fear to the unit standing behind it because (at a models eye view) it will magnify those models so they look far larger than they are. The Avenger in the bottom right of the image models this perfectly! His base is clearly too large for him, but wait...!

Wraithguard are soon to be complete. Should be done by tomorrow.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello again. Images of the full Wraithguard squad now.

Working on the Pathfinders at the moment, and after that I'll get stuck into Yriel.

Only a Harlequin Troupe after that. I'm getting close!!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Finally got around to putting some photos up! Rangers and Yriel are complete.

I kept the rangers quite simple, using plain grey cloaks to make them look darker and more mysterious than the rest of the force. The bright yellow still pokes through in some areas tying them into the whole army.

I decided to paint Yriel in his pre-exile form (Yellow, not Black) simply because I thought it would help tie him in a bit more. I though for a while about having him in Black with a converted Storm Guardian squad or something as his Raiders, but that never came about.

I have my Harlequins on the way now, and I'm soon to purchase a Shadowseer. I've decided to do them in a Pink/Purple theme, though with a little Blue in there to link everything up. They should then provide some much needed variety of colour to the very monochromatic colour scheme I have going on!

Hope you enjoy them! Please leave your feedback for me it is much appreciated. Also, if anyone has any hints/tips on painting Harlequins that'd be very gratefully received!!

Sorry about the poor picture quality too. My camera has had a minor hiccup so I've had to use my phone!!!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello again! Long time no see!!

In my last post (ages ago) I promised some harlies would be painted up rather soon. Unfortunately, they are still looking at me mostly unpainted from my paint desk. I just can't bring myself to paint them up, the diamonds pattern is looking very daunting at the moment, although I have seen some very interesting styles on a quick Images search. I quite like the look of a monochrome style with brightly coloured features. Maybe I'll get them done some time in the future!!

Anyway, this is my first post since the update of the new Eldar, and suffice to say despite my evident procrastination I have made some headway.

Foremost amoungst these is my Autarch on Jetbike with Mantle (though in this case 'Flag') of the Laughing God. You may have seen my earlier post about him (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=125760), but he is now nearing completion. Hopefully some pics of him in the near future.

Otherwise a lot of tinkering really. I've re-kitted my Wraithlords with dual Bright Lance, I particularly like the one with the Wraithknight style pose.










I've also added a few more bodies to the force. 10 Guardian fill out my troops section, while some Swooping Hawks add a little more colour variation. I've not yet got around to a Weapon Platform for the Guardian though. Again, hopefully some time soon.


















And finally I've re-painted on of my Wave Serpents. This one gives me a few more options in terms of housing Wraithguard, Guardian and Avengers.










And that just leaves me with what's coming next. Currently, I'm re-painting my old (I use the word in the loosest of terms!!) Saim-Hann force to be included in my Iyanden force. I did try to make them separate, but I've realised that making Iyanden viable by themselves is a tricky thing. So basically I'm making my life easier and wrapping it all in together.

So left to re-paint are a second Serpent, Fire Prism, Farseer w/ Warlock Council and Windriders. I'm thinking of painting the Bikes in the same style as the Serpent and using the yellow for the riders, but I'm still undecided. I am waiting on a few Guardian parts too to use in the tradition conversion for my Windriders to make them a little easier on the eye!


























Beyond that, my plan is to invest in a single Crimson Hunter and then that will probably be that for this army. So the end is now in sight! After that, I'm thinking of starting up some Lizardmen to reignite my Fantasy gaming. I've got the book on order now...so that'll be fun!

So sorry for the shoddy camera work, only have a phone to do it on. I'll try to get the lighting right next time!

As always I'd love to hear your thoughts, and hopefully it's not too long until the next one!!

Anyone know how to change the main title of the thread? Not sure '1000pts' quite fits anymore!!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

shelman said:


> In my last post (ages ago) I promised some harlies would be painted up rather soon. Unfortunately, they are still looking at me mostly unpainted from my paint desk. I just can't bring myself to paint them up, the diamonds pattern is looking very daunting at the moment, although I have seen some very interesting styles on a quick Images search. I quite like the look of a monochrome style with brightly coloured features. Maybe I'll get them done some time in the future!!


Click through my project log or the army list in my sig. I have several distinct Harlequin paint styles in my army (since each unit was done at different times in my painting life-cycle). I personally like the bright, clashing colors with perhaps a few bits of striping (the "Master Troupe" in my army). The checkerboard pattern is a pain in the ass to paint, but can look good.

I am also a big fan of a lack of cohesive colors across the unit. Each Harlequin as an individual looks garish and great on the table. (Although the "mime" squad with their cohesive black and white paint job does look nice)


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool, thanks for that iamtheeviltwin. It's late now in the UK, so I'll have a quick skim in the morning.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

So finally finished what has probably been the biggest and most ambitious project of my gaming career so far!! My Autarch on Jetbike is complete.


















For those interested, all parts came from either Eldar, High Elf or Wood Elf kits.

Below is the 'Flag' of the Laughing God. It was my first attempt at any kind of diamond pattern and I'm overall quite pleased with it. It was quite simple, just started off with the red base coat and then covered parts with masking tape and added more and more colour.










Do let me know what you think of it, and once again, sorry for the shoddy camera work!!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I love that. Great conversion and nice use of the Vyper kit.


----------

